# Sling box and Vip622



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the origional Sling box attached to the Vip622 using the standard RCA outputs, it seems to work pretty well, the sling even lets me do 16:9, and the HD's even seem to come in also at 16:9. 

my question is, what would my advantage of getting one of the new sling boxes that do "HD"


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Funny you should mention that. I just read a short review on Gizmodo today about using the Pro with the new HD adapter. You might want to go check this out:

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/first-look-slingbox-pro-hd-connect-218330.php


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I just purchased a Slingbox Pro and can't get the IR blaster to work. Is anyone else out there using a Slingbox Pro with HD connect along with the 622? How did you get your IR remote via the Slingbox software to work? I am not using the remote address 1. Could this be the problem?


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

lujan said:


> I just purchased a Slingbox Pro and can't get the IR blaster to work. Is anyone else out there using a Slingbox Pro with HD connect along with the 622? How did you get your IR remote via the Slingbox software to work? I am not using the remote address 1. Could this be the problem?


You have a couple of options if you are using something other than address 1. In the device Model selection screen, you can choose a few different addresses. Unfortunately, I don't think they all have DVR functions (e.g Dish remote address 2).

I ended up creating my own remote file using the JP1 functionality. What address do you want, I have it for a couple of different addresses.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

gnm313 said:


> You have a couple of options if you are using something other than address 1. In the device Model selection screen, you can choose a few different addresses. Unfortunately, I don't think they all have DVR functions (e.g Dish remote address 2).
> 
> I ended up creating my own remote file using the JP1 functionality. What address do you want, I have it for a couple of different addresses.


Yes, I got it to work by using the "Other" for the E* model but now I don't have the DVR functionality. Should I change it back to address 1? I think the installer changed it to 7 for a reason but I can't remember why?


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

lujan said:


> Yes, I got it to work by using the "Other" for the E* model but now I don't have the DVR functionality. Should I change it back to address 1? I think the installer changed it to 7 for a reason but I can't remember why?


If you can use remote address 1, then that will solve your problem and you can choose VIP622 in the device selection screen. That gives you the exact setup you need. I had to change my address because I have a few DVRs and I would get RF conflicts.

If you ever want to create your own custom remote for the sling, here is an article on it:

hxxp://www.slingcommunity.com/article/11832/


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks gnm313!


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm not at home nor do i have my laptop, so I can't remember the specifics. I was able to set it up with address 4 and I did not choose "other". I chose the corresponding numbered dish/echostar option. Again, I can't remember exactly what it said in the option list, but I do have the DVR style remote-and it works.


----------



## samchecker (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, I've been looking for an alternative to doing a tricky wall fish to my upstairs TV. Since you can't get HD on a second TV with the 622 anyway, do you guys think a Slingbox would be a good alternative for me?

Mark W.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

samchecker said:


> Wow, I've been looking for an alternative to doing a tricky wall fish to my upstairs TV. Since you can't get HD on a second TV with the 622 anyway, do you guys think a Slingbox would be a good alternative for me?
> 
> Mark W.


Thanks all, it started working as soon as I set the remote address back to 1.

samchecker, I'm not sure what you're trying to do? "tricky wall fish...". I was able to get HD on a second TV just by adding an HDMI splitter.


----------



## samchecker (Jan 17, 2007)

lujan said:


> Thanks all, it started working as soon as I set the remote address back to 1.
> 
> samchecker, I'm not sure what you're trying to do? "tricky wall fish...". I was able to get HD on a second TV just by adding an HDMI splitter.


Sure, but you'd still have to run that HDMI cable to a second TV, right? The second TV in my house is on the second floor, so it's no trivial matter to run the cable. Even with the second SD output capability of the 622 that uses the RF remote, you still have to run a cable from somewhere, which once again is no simple matter in my house.

So, I'm wondering if a Slingbox would give me a way of getting the stuff from the 622 to my upstairs TV wirelessly...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

The Slingbox is designed to watch your programming from your 622 on a PC or Mac using a high speed internet connection.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

samchecker said:


> Sure, but you'd still have to run that HDMI cable to a second TV, right? The second TV in my house is on the second floor, so it's no trivial matter to run the cable. Even with the second SD output capability of the 622 that uses the RF remote, you still have to run a cable from somewhere, which once again is no simple matter in my house.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if a Slingbox would give me a way of getting the stuff from the 622 to my upstairs TV wirelessly...


I use my Slingbox to get content from my upstairs 622 to my basement TV using my wireless network. You'll need to have a PC with video-out cabilities located next to (or near) the remote TV. In my case, I have a PC the runs the Sling Player and has an S-Video connection from the PC to the TV. It's sloppy, but it works.


----------



## rxdude (Apr 29, 2007)

lujan said:


> The Slingbox is designed to watch your programming from your 622 on a PC or Mac using a high speed internet connection.


I don't have a Slingbox yet but the announcement of the Slingcatcher caught my eye. Looks like a good option for watching in a 2nd room. Apparently works with HD content too. Will have to wait and see if it works as advertised.

New to this forum and apparently I can't post a link until I have 5 posts.

1...


----------



## rxdude (Apr 29, 2007)

2...


----------



## rxdude (Apr 29, 2007)

3...


----------



## rxdude (Apr 29, 2007)

4...


----------



## rxdude (Apr 29, 2007)

5...


----------



## rxdude (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry, here it is:

http://us.slingmedia.com/object/io_1168286861787.html


----------



## samchecker (Jan 17, 2007)

rxdude said:


> Sorry, here it is:
> 
> http://us.slingmedia.com/object/io_1168286861787.html


I appreciate your persistence! This is exactly the kind of product I was hoping for...thanks for the info!


----------

